# Cut and Sew Tuck Top



## GrammaAnn (Dec 16, 2011)

I made fabric pieces and did a cut and sew for the sleeve openings and the neckline. I even made fabric pieces and cut out the sleeves. I usually do the Knit leader, but I decided to just try this. I used 2 strands of 2/20 yarn - very thin yarn - for the tuck fabric which has an appearance of a fine lace. I did narrow hung hems on the fabric pieces to begin with because I do not really care for wide ribbed edges. Once the garment pieces were cut, I began construction with the first shoulder. Then I knit another narrow band for the neck opening and hung it back on the machine to finish the neck before finishing the garment construction. I was happy with the end result. I still have a bunch of yarn on that cone since it is so thin!


----------



## dialknit (Oct 17, 2012)

well done, looks lovely. heres to many more.


----------



## Munchn (Mar 3, 2013)

very nice and I love the color....


----------



## Reetz (Dec 11, 2013)

Lovely sweater!! Back in the day when I was taking machine knitting courses - we all thought (except our instructors) that cut and sew was a four letter word!! If I did sew at all, I think that I would easily prefer that to all the shaping on the machine. However, I'm happily now only hand knitting while my machines are languishing in my garage!!


----------



## Tapraol (Mar 15, 2013)

Very nice! Like the color too!


----------



## linalu (Jun 20, 2013)

I enjoy doing cut and sew every now and then. It's a totally different kind of knitting!


----------



## GrammaAnn (Dec 16, 2011)

Reetz said:


> Lovely sweater!! Back in the day when I was taking machine knitting courses - we all thought (except our instructors) that cut and sew was a four letter word!! If I did sew at all, I think that I would easily prefer that to all the shaping on the machine. However, I'm happily now only hand knitting while my machines are languishing in my garage!!


Thats funny about your knit courses! I am rather a rebel - always doing things on my knitting machine that many say should not be done. :lol: Ann


----------



## polarchange (Apr 3, 2012)

Glad you tried your hand at cut and sew - easy peasy attaching the neckband on the KM as well as giving a super result. Well done!


----------



## Angela c (Dec 12, 2013)

GrammaAnn said:


> I made fabric pieces and did a cut and sew for the sleeve openings and the neckline. I even made fabric pieces and cut out the sleeves. I usually do the Knit leader, but I decided to just try this. I used 2 strands of 2/20 yarn - very thin yarn - for the tuck fabric which has an appearance of a fine lace. I did narrow hung hems on the fabric pieces to begin with because I do not really care for wide ribbed edges. Once the garment pieces were cut, I began construction with the first shoulder. Then I knit another narrow band for the neck opening and hung it back on the machine to finish the neck before finishing the garment construction. I was happy with the end result. I still have a bunch of yarn on that cone since it is so thin!


Fantastic beautiful work. Well done :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## ACR1 (Oct 3, 2012)

Don't suppose you could post a close-up photo of the pattern could you? It's lovely! Which punch card did you use, or was it your own design?


----------



## silversurfer (Nov 25, 2013)

There are machine knitting snobs who protest that machine knitting isn't "proper" knitting. I point out that all a machine does is create fabric. It needs a human to take the knitted fabric and make it into something beautiful as you have done. In the same way a dressmaker takes woven fabric and makes something. These snobs do not look down on dressmakers who use a sewing machine using fabric that was made by someone else and a pattern designed by someone else. We machine knitters make something totally unique to our design and are accused of "cheating". Life ain't fair.


----------



## Teebird (Apr 21, 2013)

Well done!!!!.Beautiful colour.Would like to try my hands at doing this "cut and sew" techque.


----------



## roseknit (Apr 2, 2011)

Cut and sew is terrific. I have done this many times over the years.


----------



## JeanneHolmes (May 4, 2011)

It's beautiful Ann. You inspire me.


----------



## susieknitter (Jul 14, 2011)

That's lovely Anne. :thumbup: 
Although I have always made all my own clothes, sewing; crochet; knitting; I have only tried cut and sew the once using knitted fabric.
It looked awful, I think I got carried away with the over locking. I was convinced that I would be out somewhere nice and have ladders running down my top from neck to hem. My vision resulted in me having enormous chunky seams. :thumbdown:  :lol: :lol:


----------



## KateWood (Apr 30, 2011)

Nice Job Ann! let us know how it wears. I'm also convinced any cut and sew I'd try would run


----------



## Lyndee (Nov 5, 2011)

Thats very nice and a great color!!


----------



## sueandlynette (Sep 10, 2013)

Oh just gorgeous - love the colour.


----------



## sueandlynette (Sep 10, 2013)

KateWood said:


> Nice Job Ann! let us know how it wears. I'm also convinced any cut and sew I'd try would run


Hi Kate cut and sew is actually very easy once you try it - I am saying this from experience because I was taught to knit and do cut and sew and am now doing the decreasing etc on the machine and find it very hard indeed but I am persevering because I needed another challenge - must keep the brain cells going. Lynette


----------



## Dollyrose (Aug 25, 2011)

Very nice! I love using the thinner yarns, you can do so much with them.


----------



## Salsa (Feb 19, 2014)

I saw a video of Karen Allen doing what I think you are talking about, cut and sew. She was using cashmere and I wondered if you could use any other thin yarn. Perhaps it would have to be wool, so it would stick together
better? I really want to learn this method, but first I need to learn more about my machine.


----------



## KarlaHW (Jan 6, 2012)

Very nice. Have not tried Cut and Sew yet. I also like the thinner yarns.


----------



## Alna (Aug 26, 2012)

Ann, your top is lovely and you continue to inspire me to learn more. I have read a bit about cut and sew and one day will give it a try.


----------



## OmaBink (Oct 29, 2013)

Congratulations! Job well done. You are an amazing inspiration.


----------



## Lucasade (Sep 8, 2012)

How lovely, especially the colour! I have never been brave enough to try cut and sew. Perhaps now is the time......?


----------



## shirleyrothery (Dec 22, 2012)

Fantastic!


----------



## lburns93 (Feb 8, 2014)

I've been wanting to try this. What an inspiration! I love it. I am new to using my Silver Reed standard and am struggling with the shaping on it with the tiny hooks. You have inspired me to give this a try. I love sewing and garment construction with fabric; so, this may be the answer. Do you have any warnings/hints/suggestions for someone who has not done cut and sew before? thanks.


----------



## GrammaAnn (Dec 16, 2011)

Thank you all for your sweet comments. It was a fun project for a little change.  

ACR1 - it was pattern #230 tuck stitch on my standard electronic machine
1burns93 - Some quick instructions: After giving the fabric a light press to take out side curls, I marked the lines from the pattern and sewed a straight stitch on that line with a small tight zig zag next to it. ( I did not use a serger or overlocker since I had read it makes the edge wavy) After cutting it out, I made into the garment, stopping to add the neckband after the first sewn shoulder seam.
KarlaHW - I used the instructions you gave for the narrow neck band and was happy with it! Thanks! It matched the narrow bands I had made for the bottom and sleeve edges.  Ann


----------



## Beth Standing (Mar 22, 2011)

Gramma Ann, I need to knit some tops, was thinking of the roll over necj is that what you have done for your top, it is lovelyx


----------



## linalu (Jun 20, 2013)

I have used many different yarns, wools as well as cottons and acrylics, some that are 20 years old or more, washed and worn hundreds of times. I've never had any fall apart!


----------



## Chatty55 (Mar 2, 2014)

I was just thinking about doing some cut and sew. I'll to read more about this type of sewing or is it knitting? Anyways love your work.


----------



## riggy (Apr 9, 2012)

Love that colour and I wish I had the nerve to try it. I've often thought how good it would be to knit a length of pattern then make something out of it - maybe one day (when I get my machine out of the loft that is!)


----------



## GrammaAnn (Dec 16, 2011)

Beth Standing said:


> Gramma Ann, I need to knit some tops, was thinking of the roll over necj is that what you have done for your top, it is lovelyx


Beth, For the neck, I held up the knitting to see how many needles to pull out. I started with waste yarn and ravel cord, then knit the number of rows with MY I wanted for the narrow band (I did 15), then hung the hem off the waste yarn. There are now 2 stitches on each needle. I then hung the garment on to the needles with the right side facing the neck band. Now there are 3 stitches on each needle. Pull all the needles to E and push knitting against the back. Move tension to a loose tension and knit 1 row. Back stitch bind off. (KarlaHW's instructions to me.  ) I like how it worked since I prefer that narrow band that is not ribbed. I had a large neck opening so did not need it to stretch.  Ann


----------



## carbar (Dec 15, 2011)

Beautiful work and a beautiful sweater!!


----------



## Gurney (Feb 17, 2012)

You are brave; I haven't dared to try cut and sew yet, although I do hate shaping front necks with HP, finding it nerve-wracking.


----------



## henderpag (Dec 15, 2013)

Very impressive, lovely work.


----------



## madknitter07 (Mar 23, 2012)

That is beautiful Ann, what sewing technique did you do for the seams? I have an overlocker and would love to 'bite the bullet' and do a whole garment this way but am very wary, I must say I have done a neckline and held my breath all the way through and it was a success.


----------



## GrammaAnn (Dec 16, 2011)

madknitter07, I sewed with a regular sewing machine with about an 1/4 inch seam. I have a serger, but did not attempt to use it because I wanted more control over everything - seems like the serger can have a mind of its own. :lol: Ann


----------



## seemyart (May 31, 2013)

when I was learning machine knitting about 35 years ago, we were taught to consider cut and sew as "cheating"! aren't you the brave one! don't tell the knitting machine police! BTW, very pretty!


----------



## boots (Jan 24, 2011)

Well done and inspiring. I want to try that technique.


----------



## Chatty55 (Mar 2, 2014)

The neck on your work looks so good.


----------



## madknitter07 (Mar 23, 2012)

Thanks Ann, now to just build up my confidence to tackle it.
Phyl


----------



## braidy (Jun 6, 2012)

wow . thats lovely


----------



## radar (Dec 6, 2011)

KateWood said:


> Nice Job Ann! let us know how it wears. I'm also convinced any cut and sew I'd try would run


One has to do a zig zag stitch on the sewing machine first so that it does not run . After that is done then you can cut. Put two close lines of zig zag if you want to feel assured of no running. I haven't had that happen so far.


----------



## hjd (Dec 7, 2013)

This is lovely-very professional looking and inspires me to try tuck stitch with my fine cashmere. What sort of tension were you using please? Did you have to use a lot of weights and finally how much yarn did you use approx [weight please]. I am trying T10 on a SWATCH at the mo and it looks open and lacey. WIll see how it is when washed.


----------



## GrammaAnn (Dec 16, 2011)

hjd said:


> This is lovely-very professional looking and inspires me to try tuck stitch with my fine cashmere. What sort of tension were you using please? Did you have to use a lot of weights and finally how much yarn did you use approx [weight please]. I am trying T10 on a SWATCH at the mo and it looks open and lacey. WIll see how it is when washed.


hjd, I used 2 strands of a very fine yarn - an acrylic 2/20. I used a standard gauge machine on tension 2. I did have weights across the whole bed, but only worried about moving the 2 side claw weights up about every 20 rows and moved the rest up every 100 rows or so. It weighs 14 ozs or 396 grams - but I would think your cashmere would knit up a different weight. Can't wait to see yours!  Ann


----------



## SometimesaKnitter (Sep 4, 2011)

GrammaAnn said:


> Thank you all for your sweet comments. It was a fun project for a little change.
> 
> ACR1 - it was pattern #230 tuck stitch on my standard electronic machine
> 1burns93 - Some quick instructions: After giving the fabric a light press to take out side curls, I marked the lines from the pattern and sewed a straight stitch on that line with a small tight zig zag next to it. ( I did not use a serger or overlocker since I had read it makes the edge wavy) After cutting it out, I made into the garment, stopping to add the neckband after the first sewn shoulder seam.
> KarlaHW - I used the instructions you gave for the narrow neck band and was happy with it! Thanks! It matched the narrow bands I had made for the bottom and sleeve edges.  Ann


The serger would only make the edges wavy if the differential feed wasn't set correctly. The serger has two sets of feed dogs and if the front ones feed slower than the back ones then the edges would wave. If the front ones are set to feed faster than the back ones then a slight gathering would occur. So to get a nice flat edge they need to be set to an even feed. Your serger manual can help you set the differential feed and practice on some of the fabric you know will be cut away or on your tension swatch.

I want to make a twin set with lacy fabric so I need to get my serger out and give this a try.

P.S. I used to sell Viking sewing and serger machines and gave lessons on them.


----------



## Helgajr1 (Feb 14, 2012)

Great job :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## aussieHC (Oct 21, 2013)

Sounds like me - back in the 80's when some ladies I knew did a machine knitting course at a college, they were even inspecting the way that others put their garments together - since they thought that hand grafted seams were the only way to go ! Well, if you do knitting for a living, no-one is going to pay for the effort of hand grafted seams !

I've been thinking of experimenting with some cut and sew myself. First attempt has only been for a small section of a shoulder seam on a lace cardigan though. If I start making a lot of jacquard garments for this winter, it may just be the time to experiment. 

Great effort on your part - looks lovely.


----------



## aussieHC (Oct 21, 2013)

silversurfer said:


> There are machine knitting snobs who protest that machine knitting isn't "proper" knitting. I point out that all a machine does is create fabric. It needs a human to take the knitted fabric and make it into something beautiful as you have done. In the same way a dressmaker takes woven fabric and makes something. These snobs do not look down on dressmakers who use a sewing machine using fabric that was made by someone else and a pattern designed by someone else. We machine knitters make something totally unique to our design and are accused of "cheating". Life ain't fair.


Don't worry about what others - enjoy your craft and the creativity that the machine allows, and in the time it takes the hand knitters to complete one garment, you can be wearing several of your own unique creations :thumbup:


----------



## Hazelformby (Feb 22, 2014)

I have no idea what cut and sew is but reading through all the comments am I right in thinking that you need a sewing machine to do this ?


----------



## Chatty55 (Mar 2, 2014)

yea that would be right in the thinking that


----------



## Chatty55 (Mar 2, 2014)

yea that would be right in the thinking that


----------



## Hazelformby (Feb 22, 2014)

Well that's another thing I can't do then as don't have a sewing machine. Thanks


----------



## 30Knitter (Apr 9, 2012)

Your cut and sew turned out very nice.


----------



## Salsa (Feb 19, 2014)

Did you use a sewing pattern that you knew would fit. I have not made a blouse in so long I'll probably have to buy a pattern and make it, in order to know. Also do you rehang for the neck binding? Someone was talking about using a bias strip which could be sewn on, for the neck line, but then there was no agreement on how to make a bias strip. I have been wanting to try this for so long. Thanks for posting


----------



## GrammaAnn (Dec 16, 2011)

Salsa said:


> Did you use a sewing pattern that you knew would fit. I have not made a blouse in so long I'll probably have to buy a pattern and make it, in order to know. Also do you rehang for the neck binding? Someone was talking about using a bias strip which could be sewn on, for the neck line, but then there was no agreement on how to make a bias strip. I have been wanting to try this for so long. Thanks for posting


I made a paper pattern from a top I knew fit. Then I drew around that paper pattern onto the knit leader mylar sheet. But if you have a purchased pattern you know fits, that works! After I cut the neck opening out of the fabric I made, I knit the neck band and then rehung the top back onto the needles to finish. It did not need to be a bias binding or ribbing but a band made on the main bed. Ann


----------



## mathom (Jun 4, 2012)

Nice work, GrammaAnn. Cut-and-sew is on my list of things to try one day. I guess I had better learn how to use a sewing machine first, eh?


----------

